# Problème d'installation Bootcamp



## Phobos971 (4 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Alu unibody 2008 sous OS X El Capitan avec un SSD Samsung 840 Evo. Après plusieurs année d'utilisation de Parallels Desktop, je veux installer Windows 10 sur une partition BootCamp car j'ai un connecteur DDR qui ne fonctionne plus et je suis limité 4Go de Ram et par conséquence   l'émulation ne me donne plus satisfaction au niveau des performances sur mon Macbook.
J'ai essayé d'utilisé L'assistant BootCamp pour installer Windows, mais celui si ne veux pas reconnaître ma clé USB de Windows 10 sur mon MacBook 2008 (fonctionne bien sur un MacBook Air 2011). J'ai tenté une installation manuel en suivant un tuto, création d'une partition Windows et démarrage sur la clé USB, même topo, elle n'est pas reconnu par mon Macbook (fonctionne la aussi très bien sur mon MacBook Air 2011). J'ai essayé avec rEFIt, j'arrive a démarrer sur la clé, mais l'install refuse la partition Windows. Précision, mon super-drive ne reconnait plus les disques optique (je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis l'installation de Snow léopard). J'ai essayé de faire de meme avec un Windows 7, clé créer sur le MacBook Air avec l’assistant BootCamp, résultat identique. Je cherche une solution a mon problème désespérément, sans être obligé de changer de Mac.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

L'assistant BootCamp n'accepte d'installer Windows à partir d'une clé USB QUE sur les Mac ne disposant pas de lecteur superdrive...

Il me semble qu'il y a une technique pour contourner ce probleme, mais je ne m'en souvient plus... je vais aller interroger l'ami Google


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

Essaie cette technique: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5105056?tstart=0


----------



## Phobos971 (4 Janvier 2017)

Merci, la solution proposée fonctionne parfaitement avec Windows 7, je vais réessayer avec Windows 10.


----------



## xtoff06 (7 Janvier 2017)

bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème avec un iMac 21,5 de mi 2011 sous sierra
mon lecteur cd ne fonctionne plus et je voudrai installé un win 7 avec Boot Camp
j'ai les drivers, j'ai la clé usb win 7 bootable 
je simule le dvd win 7 avec deamon tool je lance l'assistant de Boot Camp 
il partitionne le disque dure, il redémarre et la pas moyen de boot sur la clé 
j'ai un écran noir avec une ligne en haut " no bootable Device "
j'ai essayer d'appuyer sur C au démarrage comme dit dans le topic anglais 
mais ça ne fonctionne pas 
quelqu'un aurait il une autre solution pour réussir a "boot" sur une clé usb svp ? 
ça fait une semaine que je ballade dans les forum et je n'ai rien trouver 
est ce tout simplement impossible et faut-il que je fasse réparer mon lecteur pour pouvoir mettre win 7 ?


----------

